# Rocco Is Baaaaack!!



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2007)

I think I'm back, though I don't think anyone really missed me around here...I'd been on my way out the door for so long!

Things are hectic for me right now...back at Lockheed and I'm on the Mid shift. Taking three classes at George Mason during the day and haven't set foot in a gym for quite awhile. I just don't have the motivation lately. 

Been seeing a therapist the past few months for depression and that kind of crap, though at this point I think he pisses me off more than he helps 

I'm thinking about starting up a program I tried awhile back, the HSS100 program. Except I plan on not doing legs right now. My knee is still the same...at least I can walk up stairs without a limp right now but if I pick something up where I bend my legs, forget it. 

Anyway...good to be back and I need you all to help me stay motivated and going to the gym!!!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2007)

Not missed?  You know that's not how it is.  

Sorry to hear about your knee, but do what you can in the gym!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2007)

Of course you where missed Brother Rocco!!! Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome back david


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2007)

back in the saddle, eh.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> I think I'm back, though I don't think anyone really missed me around here...I'd been on my way out the door for so long!


Who are you?  

Just kidding!  
Welcome back!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2007)

Not missed my ass! Welcome back David  .


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Hopefully I'll have a workout to post tomorrow. I'm still torn between doing the HSS-100 or the Arms Specialization...both by Chris Thib...
The reason I'm thinking arms is they've always been my favorite to do and I really need motivation to go to the gym right now, it's not "in" me right now. 

I hope everyone is doing well, I'll try and hit some journals later if I get a break!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 5, 2007)

I missed you baby, even though I myself haven't been on much....I missed you!

Glad you're back!

You're right to start with the things that you enjoy. The more you enjoy something, the more you're going to want to do it and do more.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2007)

you don't think you were missed?? I should come over there and slap ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

see? FG doesn't even go to MY journal anymore...notthat I'm JEALOUS or anything...

Now...let's get this goin'!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I missed you baby, even though I myself haven't been on much....I missed you!
> 
> Glad you're back!
> 
> You're right to start with the things that you enjoy. The more you enjoy something, the more you're going to want to do it and do more.


Thanks sexy! I missed you too. How is everything going?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> you don't think you were missed?? I should come over there and slap ya!


Bring the whips and handcuffs again like last time!!!  How are you doing babe?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> see? FG doesn't even go to MY journal anymore...notthat I'm JEALOUS or anything...
> 
> Now...let's get this goin'!


LOL, we both know your the stud around IM!!!!! How's everything with you buddy? Anything happen with the guy that neck-stabbed you?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

I wish....
he's set for trial the 9th of April...ca't wait to testify..then I can look at him...then his mother..and call him the waste of space he is...


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Workout #1*

Here is a link to the workout I'm doing: Your ticket to the Gun Show

Today was my first day and it goes like this...

*1st Exercise Pairing*
A1- 
CG Bench- 165 x 6/5/6  175 x 4/4
A2- 
Narrow Grip BB Curl- 65 x 6  75 x 6  85 x 5/5/5
(Special technique: alternate A1 and A2, with 45-second interval between sets (1 x A1, rest, 1 x A2, rest, 1 x A1, rest etc.)

*2nd Exercise*
Rack Lockout- 185 x 6/5/4
(90 sec RI)

*3rd Exercise Superset*
Narrow Grip BB Concentration Curl - 70 x 8, 60 x 6, 50 x 8

Superset with:
Single DB Static Hold- 70 x 20sec, 60 x 20 sec, 50 x 25 sec

How to do the static hold: Support a vertical dumbbell with both hands under the top weight section and your elbows bent at 90 degrees. 


That was a challenging workout, especially since it's been so long. 

Then 20 min of moderate to intense cardio work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I wish....
> he's set for trial the 9th of April...ca't wait to testify..then I can look at him...then his mother..and call him the waste of space he is...



Good luck with that!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

Fantastic w/o my Friend!!! Wishin you nothin but the BEST Brother Rocco!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice w/out, Roc.

On the static hold, is it over your head, in front or behind?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic w/o my Friend!!! Wishin you nothin but the BEST Brother Rocco!!!



Thanks buddy. I appreciate all the support you've given me in the past and present!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice w/out, Roc.
> 
> On the static hold, is it over your head, in front or behind?


Thanks Pyl! I assumed it was in front for the biceps. Someone asked Chris that but he never responded.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2007)

*2nd W/O*

Almost didn't go today...didn't get much sleep today, as usual and not feeling the best. But I did it!!!

*1st Exercise Pairing:*
*A1: CG BP* (closer grip than Monday)
135 x 8/8/7/7

*A2: Wide Grip Preacher with elbows turned in*
55 x 8
65 x 7/7/6
_Special technique: alternate A1 and A2, with 45-second interval between sets (1 x A1, rest, 1 x A2, rest, 1 x A1, rest etc.)_

*2nd Exercise Pairing:*
*B1: Tate Press*
30 x 10/7
25 x 9

*B2: Rope Tri Ext* (pulling laterally as far as rope will go at ext)
50 x 8
30 x 10/7
_B1 and B2 were supersetted with 90 sec RI after B2._

*3rd Exercise Pairing: *
*C1: Standing Wide Grip BB Curl* (elbows turned in)
40 x 10
50 x 9/8

*C2: Incline DB Curl* (after elbow flexion, raise arms an extra 3-4 inches)
20 x 11/10/10
_C1 and C2 were supersetted with 90 sec RI after C2._

Workout was about 30 minutes.

*Did 20 min Moderate-Intense cardio on Elliptical*


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2007)

Good lookin w/o BRother Rocco, bet your glad you went now arent ya!!! My pleasure on the support, you have helped me as well!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2007)

On a side note, I'm SERIOUSLY considering switching gears and trying my hand at Powerlifting, not sure how good I'll do, but gonna give it a go!!! Any books you would recommend???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Almost didn't go today...didn't get much sleep today, as usual and not feeling the best. But I did it!!!
> 
> *1st Exercise Pairing:*
> *A1: CG BP* (closer grip than Monday)
> ...


Good looking start buddy.  I need to up my motivation....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> On a side note, I'm SERIOUSLY considering switching gears and trying my hand at Powerlifting, not sure how good I'll do, but gonna give it a go!!! Any books you would recommend???


Books?  Books!!!  Arch, you could WRITE books on training!  You are stonger then an ox.  Check out the Westside stuff.  I think Westside is awesome.  Not real big on the dynamic lifts, and box squats are hard on the knees, but that is for me personally.

Dude you are STRONG!


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 8, 2007)

Yo


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> On a side note, I'm SERIOUSLY considering switching gears and trying my hand at Powerlifting, not sure how good I'll do, but gonna give it a go!!! Any books you would recommend???


I've thought you should do Powerlifting for a LONG time. JD is right, your strong as an ox!!! I didn't really read any books but there is a TON of good articles at www.t-nation.com just go to the strength section. As well as at http://www.elitefts.com/ Just browse the articles. Training for PL as I kinda imagine with BB'ing is highly subjective...what works for you. Good luck Archie...I'll be rooting for you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good looking start buddy.  I need to up my motivation....


Thanks JD!!! Did you see my response on that thread about the Bowflex yet?!? Get as fat as I am right now and the motivation will come


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2007)

Luke95 said:


> Yo


Hey buddy...so glad to see your back. I was looking at your journal and you've definately gotten much stronger!!! Good job buddy. I see what your going to school for but which degree are you working on right now and which do you want for an end result?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 9, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Thanks JD!!! Did you see my response on that thread about the Bowflex yet?!? Get as fat as I am right now and the motivation will come



I think I got your fatness beat... but I am working on it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I think I got your fatness beat... but I am working on it.


Hmmm....another friendly competition?!?  I hate that I lost all that weight once (160lbs) and I feel like I'm climbing back up there!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Chest/Back/Delts*

*Chest*

Incline DB Press-
65 x 10/9/9

WG Neck Press-
115 x 9/8/9

Cable X-over-
45 x 10/10

Pec deck-
90 x 12

*Back*

Str8 Arm Pulldown-
30 x 10
40 x 9/8

High Pulley CrossRow-
60 x 8
50 x 9/10

Low Pulley CrossRow-
40 x 10/9/10

*Delts*

Seated Pitcher Lat Raise-
10 x 12/10/10

Chest Supported Incline DB Lateral-
10 x 6
5 x 10/12

Rear Delt DB Raise-
10 x 10/10/10


Then 20 min of Cardio.

Good w/o...a lot of new exercises for me. Some I like and others I think will take some getting used to. The WG Neck Press is a ego buster LOL!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 9, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Hmmm....another friendly competition?!?  I hate that I lost all that weight once (160lbs) and I feel like I'm climbing back up there!



Trust me I hit an all time high not to long ago a nice fatness of 245lbs, right now sitting at 228.  need to get back to 205-210


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> ... right now sitting at 228. need to get back to 205-210


I'm with ya brother!  I'm around 232, 210-215 would be sweet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Trust me I hit an all time high not to long ago a nice fatness of 245lbs, right now sitting at 228.  need to get back to 205-210


At least your back down to 228!!! I'm at about 215 right now. Before I joined IM I was 290!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2007)

Again, another day without much sleep...but I still got up and went to the gym. This conclude ONE FULL WEEK!!!!! That's a big deal for me considering the past few months.  

*A1: CG Reverse Grip Bench*
135 x 8
155 x 7/6/5

*A2: DB Hammer Curl*
45 x 6/6
40 x 6
35 x 8

_A1 and A2 were supersetted together with 90 sec RI after A2_

B1: Decline Nosebreaker Reverse Grip
40 x 10
50 x 9/7

B2: Overhead DB Tri Ext
50 x 10
40 x 11
30 x 13

_B1 and B2 were supersetted together with 90 sec RI after B2_

*C1: Reverse Grip BB Curl* (3 sec concentric, 5 sec eccentric)
55 x 8/7
45 x 8

*C2: Zottman Curl*
20 x 10
15 x 12
20 x 10

C1 and C2 were supersetted together with 90 sec RI after C2

No cardio today...I need to get to work. 

I never thought I'd be struggling curling 15 lb'ers but I was LOL. This workout zaps you pretty quick!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 10, 2007)

Happy anniversary, Roc!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Happy anniversary, Roc!



 Thank you..........what anniversary?!?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> At least your back down to 228!!! I'm at about 215 right now. Before I joined IM I was 290!




Last year at this time I was 212.... that will tell you what I did all summer.  Eat and Drink


----------



## Pylon (Feb 10, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Thank you..........what anniversary?!?



This one...



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> This conclude ONE FULL WEEK!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Last year at this time I was 212.... that will tell you what I did all summer.  Eat and Drink



Yeah...but you had fun right!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2007)

Pylon said:


> This one...



DUH!!!   I shoulda know that LOL!!! I'm freaking out trying to think what I'm missing........


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2007)

Talk about missing something.... What is the A1, C2 stuff?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Last year at this time I was 212.... that will tell you what I did all summer. Eat and Drink


Aren't you like 6'4" though?  If so, 228 ain't bad.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Aren't you like 6'4" though?  If so, 228 ain't bad.



HAHA nah I wish.  I am 6'1"  228 wouldn't be that bad at this height either, if it weren't from a year of drinking and eating.

I Shouldn't complain it is horrific, but I do feel alot more comfortable around 210.  And my back certainly likes me alot better.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Yeah...but you had fun right!!!!



 How come all the fun stuff always has repercussions.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> How come all the fun stuff always has repercussions.



It's a cruel, cruel world we live in!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2007)

*A1: CG Bench*
175 x 6/6/5/5/4

*A2: Narrow Grip BB Curl*
85 x 6
95 x 6/5/5/5

_A1 and A2 were alternated with 45-second interval between sets (1 x A1, rest, 1 x A2, rest, 1 x A1, rest etc.)_

*B1: Rack Lockout*
195 x 6
205 x 5/4

*C1: Narrow Grip BB Concentration Curl*
60 x 10/8
55 x 7

*C2: DB Static Hold*
50 x 36 sec/27/28

_C1 and C2 were supersetted together with 90 sec RI after C2_

20 min intense cardio after


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2007)

Another great w/o Brother Rocco!!! I'm leaning 75-25 towards not doing the BBing show, and attempting Powerlifting, I'll let you know(Not that you care, LOL!!!)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey Archie! How 'bout....ripping it up at the show..THEN go power lift?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Another great w/o Brother Rocco!!! I'm leaning 75-25 towards not doing the BBing show, and attempting Powerlifting, I'll let you know(Not that you care, LOL!!!)



Of course I care bro!!! I'd love it if you did Powerlifting, I identify more with those journals and they're a bit more interesting than just bodybuilding in my opinion. Plus you'd be great at it!!!! When is the Bodybuidling show? If it's not too far off, I agree with Mikey though and say finish that and then switch to powerlifting!!! Definately let me know.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Wed's Workout*

*1st Exercise Pairing:*
*A1: CG BP* (closer grip than Monday)
155 x 7/7/6/6

*A2: Wide Grip Preacher with elbows turned in*
65 x 8/8/8/6

_Special technique: alternate A1 and A2, with 45-second interval between sets (1 x A1, rest, 1 x A2, rest, 1 x A1, rest etc.)_

*2nd Exercise Pairing:*
*B1: Tate Press*
30 x 10/10/9

*B2: Rope Tri Ext* (pulling laterally as far as rope will go at ext)
30 x 10
35 x 9/8

_B1 and B2 were supersetted with 90 sec RI after B2._

*3rd Exercise Pairing: *
*C1: Standing Wide Grip BB Curl* (elbows turned in)
55 x 10/10/9

*C2: Incline DB Curl* (after elbow flexion, raise arms an extra 3-4 inches)
20 x 11/11
15 x 12
_C1 and C2 were supersetted with 90 sec RI after C2._


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Chest/Back/Delts*

*Chest*

Incline DB Press-
70 x 10/9/10

WG Neck Press-
135 x 8/8/7

Pec deck-
120 x 10/10
105 x 12

*Back*

Str8 Arm Pulldown-
40 x 10
45 x 97

HS Chest Supported Row-
140 x 10
160 x 10
170 x9

High Pulley CrossRow-
100 x 11
110 x 10/10

*Delts*

Seated Pitcher Lat Raise-
15 x 12/11/11

Chest Supported Incline DB Lateral-
10 x 9/10/8

Rear Delt DB Raise-
15 x 10/10/10


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Week #2 Now Complete!!!!*

And not a gym day missed!!!!

*A1: CG Reverse Grip Bench*
155 x 7/7/6/5

*A2: DB Hammer Curl*
40 x 8/7/7/7

_A1 and A2 were supersetted together with 90 sec RI after A2_

*B1: Decline Nosebreaker Reverse Grip*
50 x 10/8/7

*B2: Overhead DB Tri Ext*
40 x 12/12/11

_B1 and B2 were supersetted together with 90 sec RI after B2_

*C1: Reverse Grip BB Curl* (3 sec concentric, 5 sec eccentric)
55 x 8/8/7

*C2: Zottman Curl*
20 x 12/10
17.5 x 12

C1 and C2 were supersetted together with 90 sec RI after C2

And to top it off....20 min of cardio!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2007)

Fantastic w/o's Brother Rocco, lookin strong, keep at it my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2007)

Do you still have the vids of your competition??? I would love to see again!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Do you still have the vids of your competition??? I would love to see again!!!



I'll look for them. If I do I'll have to email them to you...PM me your email and I'll see what I can find!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Starting 3rd Week*

*A1: CG Bench*
185 x 5/5/5/5/4

*A2: Narrow Grip BB Curl*
105 x 5/5/5/5/4

_A1 and A2 were alternated with 45-second interval between sets (1 x A1, rest, 1 x A2, rest, 1 x A1, rest etc.)_

*B1: Rack Lockout*
215 x 6/5/4

*C1: Narrow Grip BB Concentration Curl*
70 x 8
60 x 7
40 x 10

*C2: DB Static Hold*
55 x 27 sec/20
50 x 20

_C1 and C2 were supersetted together with 90 sec RI after C2_

20 min intense cardio after


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2007)

Excellent w/o Brother Rocco!!! I'll PM ya, thanks my Friend, appreciate that and your encouragement!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o Brother Rocco!!! I'll PM ya, thanks my Friend, appreciate that and your encouragement!!!



Not a problem buddy. Like I said though, it may take a little while to get to them...their buried in my old computer we haven't used for awhile.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2007)

*1st Exercise Pairing:*
*A1: CG BP* (closer grip than Monday)
155 x 8/8/7/7

*A2: Wide Grip Preacher with elbows turned in*
75 x 7/7/5
65 x 7

_Special technique: alternate A1 and A2, with 45-second interval between sets (1 x A1, rest, 1 x A2, rest, 1 x A1, rest etc.)_

*2nd Exercise Pairing:*
*B1: Tate Press*
35 x 10/8/8

*B2: Rope Tri Ext* (pulling laterally as far as rope will go at ext)
35 x 10
40 x 8
35 x 8

_B1 and B2 were supersetted with 90 sec RI after B2._

*3rd Exercise Pairing: *
*C1: Standing Wide Grip BB Curl* (elbows turned in)
65 x 10/8
55 x 9

*C2: Incline DB Curl* (after elbow flexion, raise arms an extra 3-4 inches)
20 x 12/11/9

_C1 and C2 were supersetted with 90 sec RI after C2._ 

Cardio after.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Good job glad to see you back and being more consistent.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2007)

Excellent Brother Rocco, keep at it my Friend!!! Just letting a fellow Cruiser know, My family and I are going on another cruise this april, doing the eastern caribbean this time, stopping in San Juan, St. Thomas, Grand Turk and St. Marteen!!! You planning on cruising again???


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Good job glad to see you back and being more consistent.



Thanks! Right back atcha!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent Brother Rocco, keep at it my Friend!!! Just letting a fellow Cruiser know, My family and I are going on another cruise this april, doing the eastern caribbean this time, stopping in San Juan, St. Thomas, Grand Turk and St. Marteen!!! You planning on cruising again???


Cool, that sounds like fun!!! We probably won't cruise again for awhile because of money. I'm trying to save enough to quit my job again and do school Full-time, but afterwards most definately. I'd like to do a Medditeranian cruise!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Chest/Back/Delts*

*Chest*

Incline DB Press-
75 x 10/9/8

WG Neck Press-
135 x 9/8/7

Pec deck-
120 x 12/10/11

*Back*

Str8 Arm Pulldown-
45 x 10
50 x 8/7

HS Row-
180 x 9/10/10

Low Pulley CrossRow-
100 x 12/11
110 x 11

*Delts*

Seated Pitcher Lat Raise-
20 x 10/9/9

Chest Supported Incline DB Lateral-
15 x 10/10/10

Rear Delt DB Raise-
20 x 10/10/10


Upped cardio from 20 min to 25 min. 

All these exercises are to just keep the muscle I have while I'm focusing on arms for 4 weeks, but it's nice to see the numbers improving here as well


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Morning Weight*

Morning Weight (Or afternoon for most people): 220lbs


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2007)

Great w/o, it's always nice to see #'s stay the same or even improve while focusing on something else, Doin Excellent my Friend, consistancy is paying off for you Brother Rocco, Best Wishes!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks like your kicking my ass on bench. Is weight loss your goal right now? Diet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o, it's always nice to see #'s stay the same or even improve while focusing on something else, Doin Excellent my Friend, consistancy is paying off for you Brother Rocco, Best Wishes!!!


Thanks Archie. It definately helps to see the numbers improve for the "lesser" muscles  Although I'll be glad after next week so I can focus on a larger bodypart!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Looks like your kicking my ass on bench. Is weight loss your goal right now? Diet?


LOL, thanks. Weight loss is kinda my goal right now. I'm just starting back after a major depression phase and a bunch of crap happening so the main goal is to get back in the routine right now and stay consistent.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 23, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> LOL, thanks. Weight loss is kinda my goal right now. I'm just starting back after a major depression phase and a bunch of crap happening so the main goal is to get back in the routine right now and stay consistent.



Well good luck and don't give up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2007)

I love the way you are hitting it hard, and with commitment.  Keep it up Dave!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I love the way you are hitting it hard, and with commitment.  Keep it up Dave!


Thanks JD...I'm proud of myself!!! Last night I was out till 3 at a club with Lisa and of course had a bit to drink. I woke up today feeling like crap (I'm not 20 anymore LOL) but I still went to the gym even though everything was spinning....and today was one of my better workouts!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Well good luck and don't give up.



Thanks buddy, I appreciate the support!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Week #3 Now Complete!!!!*

*A1: CG Reverse Grip Bench*
155 x 8/8/7/7

*A2: DB Hammer Curl*
45 x 7
40 x 7/7/7

_A1 and A2 were supersetted together with 90 sec RI after A2_

*B1: Decline Nosebreaker Reverse Grip*
55 x 10
65 x 8/6

*B2: Overhead DB Tri Ext*
40 x 15/14/12

_B1 and B2 were supersetted together with 90 sec RI after B2_

*C1: Reverse Grip BB Curl* (3 sec concentric, 5 sec eccentric)
60 x 8/7/7

*C2: Zottman Curl*
25 x 10/10
20 x 12

_C1 and C2 were supersetted together with 90 sec RI after C2_


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 24, 2007)

Any pain with the nose breakers? Taking a vitamin B complex (while drinking and after)will help reduce hangovers.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2007)

Great w/o Brother Rocco!!! How do you like the reverse grip cg benches??? I'm always nervous about the way that feels in my hands!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 25, 2007)

Lookin good rocco!!!!  Glad to see your back at it hard!  I'd post more if I wasn't so addicted to online hold em LOL.  I'm determined to hit $1 million chips!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 25, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Any pain with the nose breakers? Taking a vitamin B complex (while drinking and after)will help reduce hangovers.



Huh?  What in the world are "Nose Breakers"?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Huh?  What in the world are "Nose Breakers"?



Skull crushers to the nose.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 25, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Skull crushers to the nose.



Makes sense...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2007)

lookin good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 26, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Any pain with the nose breakers? Taking a vitamin B complex (while drinking and after)will help reduce hangovers.



Very little...just when I need to snap my nose back into place 

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll definately try that next time


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 26, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o Brother Rocco!!! How do you like the reverse grip cg benches??? I'm always nervous about the way that feels in my hands!!!



I actually like them. I've tried them before and hated them...they definately take getting used to but now I plan to continue using them. As far as the handling, I feel I'm going pretty light so that's not an issue for me yet but I definately get what your saying, I think that  used to be one of my concerns as well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 26, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Lookin good rocco!!!!  Glad to see your back at it hard!  I'd post more if I wasn't so addicted to online hold em LOL.  I'm determined to hit $1 million chips!!!!



LOL, thanks Dead. Nice to see you around  

I got pretty heavy into online gambling...when they banned it I was up about $25,000. I was soooooo addicted though!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 26, 2007)

Who banned you from gambling?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Last and Final Week!!!!!!!*

*A1: CG Bench*
185 x 6/6/6/5/4

*A2: Narrow Grip BB Curl*
105 x 6/5/5/5/5

_A1 and A2 were alternated with 45-second interval between sets (1 x A1, rest, 1 x A2, rest, 1 x A1, rest etc.)_

*B1: Rack Lockout*
225 x 6/3 - WTF?!? I lost it mentally
205 x 6

*C1: Narrow Grip BB Concentration Curl*
70 x 9/6
55 x 9

*C2: DB Static Hold*
50 x 34 sec/25/20

_C1 and C2 were supersetted together with 90 sec RI after C2_

25 min intense cardio after


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 26, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Who banned you from gambling?


Government dude. They passed a Homeland Security law banning online gambling for money.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh yeah HAHAHA.

Jeez and they say we are regulated up here in Canada, well atleast we can still gamble


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Government dude. They passed a Homeland Security law banning online gambling for money.



I hate this big brother know best policy our government has on some things.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 26, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Oh yeah HAHAHA.
> 
> Jeez and they say we are regulated up here in Canada, well atleast we can still gamble



Yeah, just rub it in 

They banned it about 3 weeks after I quit my job!!!!! That's one of the reasons I'm back


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 26, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I hate this big brother know best policy our government has on some things.



Trust me, I know. I really don't see where they have the right, but then again I constantly see them doing things I don't think they have the right to do.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Trust me, I know. I really don't see where they have the right, but then again I constantly see them doing things I don't think they have the right to do.



I mean i hate it on drugs too how is it their right to prevent ppl form using drugs?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 26, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I mean i hate it on drugs too how is it their right to prevent ppl form using drugs?


I don't feel it is their right. I think we as citizens have slowly let the Government take power and rights away from us. Now we still call ourselves free yet we can't even spit on the sidewalk of our own property without getting a ticket


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2007)

Excellent w/o Brother Rocco, Love the supersets and shorter rest intervals, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice workouts in here Rocco! Incredible!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 27, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> I don't feel it is their right. I think we as citizens have slowly let the Government take power and rights away from us. Now we still call ourselves free yet we can't even spit on the sidewalk of our own property without getting a ticket



Shit are you serious? I must owe the government 50000 by now lol. I agree about how we are slowly letting our rights slip.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2007)

*1st Exercise Pairing:*
*A1: CG BP* (closer grip than Monday)
165 x 7/6/6/6

*A2: Wide Grip Preacher with elbows turned in*
75 x 7/6/6/5

_Special technique: alternate A1 and A2, with 45-second interval between sets (1 x A1, rest, 1 x A2, rest, 1 x A1, rest etc.)_

*2nd Exercise Pairing:*
*B1: Tate Press*
40 x 8
35 x 9/8

*B2: Rope Tri Ext* (pulling laterally as far as rope will go at ext)
40 x 10/8
35 x 8

_B1 and B2 were supersetted with 90 sec RI after B2._

*3rd Exercise Pairing: *
*C1: Standing Wide Grip BB Curl* (elbows turned in)
65 x 10/8/8

*C2: Incline DB Curl* (after elbow flexion, raise arms an extra 3-4 inches)
25 x 9
20 x 11/11

_C1 and C2 were supersetted with 90 sec RI after C2._ 

Cardio after for 25 minutes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2007)

Holy crap my arms are hurting (not the good hurt...joints, tendons- the fun stuff). This is my last week on this program though so I'm seeing it through. Haven't really decided what to do after yet.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 28, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Holy crap my arms are hurting (not the good hurt...joints, tendons- the fun stuff). This is my last week on this program though so I'm seeing it through. Haven't really decided what to do after yet.



Anything other then the workouts that might be a contributing factor?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2007)

Great w/o's Brother Rocco, sorry to hear about the pains, not good my Friend, take care of yourself!!!

Do you take anything for your joint health??? I have been on GLC2000, and I swear by it, I feel great!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hiya Rocco!
have you heard/met anybody who host games at their homes? I have a friend who goes to home games and there is some pretty good $$ involved sometimes, as I understand.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 1, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Holy crap my arms are hurting (not the good hurt...joints, tendons- the fun stuff). This is my last week on this program though so I'm seeing it through. Haven't really decided what to do after yet.



I remember reading Eric cressy saying incline DB curls can cause shoulder pain.


----------

